# Gloves for brush cutting -AND- applying Glyphosate



## elric (May 19, 2021)

In my lone kamikazee attacks on invasive bush Honeysuckle, I crawl up to the trunk, cut and paint [use a Birchmeier Spray Star]. I'm looking for a flexible glove with tough palms and the palm-side of fingers, for use in cutting, spraying [hand sprayer], and moving slash. Exam gloves don't make it [especially the elbow length models! ].

My drink of choice is aquatic-rated Glyphosate at a %25 concentration. I'd say it's quite tractable, but the labels call for gloves with nitrile or butyl. Something. I do not do foliar spraying. Nope.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 24, 2021)

You need what we call "pickle gloves" They're a heavy work glove coated in pvc with rubber grit embedded. They are about a tough as a glove can get and they're waterproof.






Heavy Duty PVC Coated Gloves Sandy Finish With Extra Grip Long Lifetime


High quality Heavy Duty PVC Coated Gloves Sandy Finish With Extra Grip Long Lifetime from China, China's leading Health Care Gloves product market, With strict quality control Health Care Gloves factories, Producing high quality Heavy Duty PVC Coated Gloves Sandy Finish With Extra Grip Long...



www.workinghandsgloves.com





similar to these


----------



## sean donato (May 24, 2021)

What's with the lines going through your post?


----------



## elric (May 24, 2021)

Darned if I know, I didn't use the formatting button for it.


----------



## elric (May 24, 2021)

ironman_gq said:


> You need what we call "pickle gloves" They're a heavy work glove coated in pvc with rubber grit embedded. They are about a tough as a glove can get and they're waterproof.


Gung ho! What about hot weather and needing some dexterity? Let me try WITHOUT the blasted through-line:

I'm looking for a flexible glove with tough palms and the palm-side of fingers, for use in cutting, spraying [hand sprayer], and moving slash. Exam gloves don't make it [especially the elbow length models! ].


----------



## sean donato (May 24, 2021)

Hmm seems your trying to use one glove where 2 would fit the bill better. We use the gloves mentioned previously at work for handling solvents, and chemicals. They are great for that, but leave dexterity out in the woods. They are typically not close fitting, which doesn't matter much for spray applications or parts washing. I would reccomend them for your spraying tasks and a simple rubber coated glove for your other chores. I get mine off Amazon in bulk. No particular brand seems much better then the next.


----------



## sean donato (May 24, 2021)

Amazon.com: G & F Products - 3100L-DZ-Parent 12 Pairs Large Rubber Latex Double Coated Work Gloves for Construction, gardening gloves, heavy duty Cotton Blend Blue: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: G & F Products - 3100L-DZ-Parent 12 Pairs Large Rubber Latex Double Coated Work Gloves for Construction, gardening gloves, heavy duty Cotton Blend Blue: Home Improvement



smile.amazon.com




This is the last brand I bought


----------



## elric (May 24, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Amazon.com: G & F Products - 3100L-DZ-Parent 12 Pairs Large Rubber Latex Double Coated Work Gloves for Construction, gardening gloves, heavy duty Cotton Blend Blue: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: G & F Products - 3100L-DZ-Parent 12 Pairs Large Rubber Latex Double Coated Work Gloves for Construction, gardening gloves, heavy duty Cotton Blend Blue: Home Improvement
> ...


Lot closer to my impossible dream. Any with a fabric back?


----------



## sean donato (May 24, 2021)

elric said:


> Lot closer to my impossible dream. Any with a fabric back?


Yes they have a fabric back, basically a fabric glove dipped in latex or the like. Just go on Amazon and type in rubber coated gloves. Tons of them pop up. Pick the one you like. I just get whatever is cheapest with decent reviews at the time I need them. Keep a few pairs in the truck, saw box, rigging box. When the wear out just grab another pair.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 24, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Yes they have a fabric back, basically a fabric glove dipped in latex or the like. Just go on Amazon and type in rubber coated gloves. Tons of them pop up. Pick the one you like. I just get whatever is cheapest with decent reviews at the time I need them. Keep a few pairs in the truck, saw box, rigging box. When the wear out just grab another pair.


We use the cut resistant ones a lot, our guys like them for framing and concrete work. Cheap enough to replace every couple days and tough enough to not get your hands tore up and they are very flexible.


----------

